# How Tall Are You?



## Dark Blade (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if this thread has already been made..

Anyways I'm 6"1 or 6"2

What about you?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 21, 2010)

6'4"


----------



## Magmorph (Jan 21, 2010)

6'3"


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 21, 2010)

5' 



:[


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

5'7 1/2"


when your short like me you always add the extra 1/2"


----------



## X D D X (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 5'7". It's probably average.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 21, 2010)

5'3" yeah im short, and im a dude, luckily my wife is shorter


----------



## Splych (Jan 21, 2010)

5'7".

Nothing special.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 21, 2010)

177 cm, no idea what this mean in inch.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 21, 2010)

5'11"
I'm surprised by how tall a lot of you guys are.  Should be playing basketball rather than spending time on online forums.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 21, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> 177 cm, no idea what this mean in inch.


5' 9"

me im 5' 11"


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 21, 2010)

Pretty short compared to the rest of you. 5'5"


----------



## asdf (Jan 21, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Pretty short compared to the rest of you. 5'5"


Pretty short compared to you

5'2"/157.5 CM (maybe, last time I checked I was 5'1" and that was about in August).


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 21, 2010)

6'6"


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 21, 2010)

5'8" (172cm).  



			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> 5'
> 
> 
> 
> :[


Don't feel bad about it tiny, with your size you'd make an awesome ninja!  You'd be able to slink around unnoticed and fit in places that other people can't--overall much more mobile and efficient.


----------



## nutella (Jan 21, 2010)

5'7 last time I checked, which was about 4 years ago.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 6' tall, and starting to get a middle aged spread. lol


----------



## jazvdb (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn ur all tall....

Im 5'6 but im 16, if that helps >.>


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 21, 2010)

6'2" ~ 188cm for you people who aren't American and use a system that actually works.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 21, 2010)

Lawl - I'm pretty tall compared to most of you...


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 21, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Lawl - I'm pretty tall compared to most of you...



Try beating me.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I haven't grown in 2 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far I'm taller than 3 people wooo.


----------



## Splych (Jan 21, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> 5'11"
> I'm surprised by how tall a lot of you guys are.  Should be playing basketball rather than spending time on online forums.


lololol.

I play basketball. But I still hang around this online forum ;D


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 21, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I'm done with basketball I chill out on this site...


----------



## wchill (Jan 21, 2010)

Approaching 6'. Don't remember exactly, but I'm pretty tall for the people in my neighborhood.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2010)

5' 7" and probably not gonna grow much anymore (17). This is teh suxxors.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 6'5" almost 6'6". I am avid Basketball player.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 21, 2010)

5'8" (172cm). I can't wait to hit my growth spurt. I don't know why I haven't already, as I'm almost 16. AFAIK people usually get their's when they're a little bit younger.


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 6'1" And 15 years old, weighing 180lbs. o-o


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2010)

196 cm (6'5'', I think).


----------



## Raika (Jan 21, 2010)

...
I'm pretty short compared to all you giraffes...
172cm...
I'm 15 now, 16 this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't exercise much, so...


----------



## Minox (Jan 21, 2010)

195cm, not too sure what that is in those other strange units.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 21, 2010)

Around 5' 4" which is roughly 165cm or so.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm about 180 cm, and I have no idea what that would be in feet. Could someone tell me?


----------



## Elritha (Jan 21, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I'm about 180 cm, and I have no idea what that would be in feet. Could someone tell me?



5' 9" or so.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 21, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Around 5' 4" which is roughly 165cm or so.




Same here, I guess I'm a little short compared to average.......
Also, that was last time I checked, but I very much doubt I grew up at all in the last 20 years !


----------



## Rayder (Jan 21, 2010)

5"10 
People in my family generally aren't tall.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 21, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



be mild, *6*

am 1.80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meter


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 21, 2010)

5ft5 to 5ft6
shorty here


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Jan 21, 2010)

6ft


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Does it really matter? How tall are we doesn't really matter even midgets! We are all fine with our size. *ROLL EYES*


----------



## Soplox (Jan 21, 2010)

5'4"


----------



## Satangel (Jan 21, 2010)

6'2"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

16, and very tall


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 21, 2010)

6ft tall. I'm a beast.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 21, 2010)

5"8 last time I checked.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jan 21, 2010)

1.80m/5'9 here


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 21, 2010)

The last time I checked (that was 2 years ago..) I was 185cm tall D: should check again sometime


----------



## helpme (Jan 21, 2010)

6 foot 6 inch


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> 6ft tall. I'm a beast.


Taller than you


----------



## Prophet (Jan 21, 2010)

6' 4"


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 21, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are wrong, 180 cm is 6 feet. I am 184 cm, which is about 6'1''


----------



## Langin (Jan 21, 2010)

1.67 m. but I am still 14 and next month 15!


----------



## Issac (Jan 21, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



180 cm is 5'10" actually... and you are 6' 0.4"

And me? 181 cm

EDIT: How?

180 cm * (1 inch / 2.54 cm) = 70.87 inches 
Next:
70.87 inches * (1 ft /12 inches) = 5.91 ft
now: how much is 0.91 feet in inches?
0.91 ft * (12 inch / 1 ft) = 10.8 inch

soo, basically: 180 cm is rounded upwards: 5'11"


----------



## Quanno (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm 196 centimeters. How much is that in inch?
And I'm only 17!


----------



## Theraima (Jan 21, 2010)

Why do I feel like a dwarf / gnome here? Life really hates me. 

165 cm. Dont know how much that is in inches, but Im guessing something like 5' 7"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> I'm 196 centimeters. How much is that in inch?
> And I'm only 17!



That's 6'4"

I'm 6'3" (192cm) and I'm 16. Looks like we're on par, bro.


----------



## Issac (Jan 21, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Why do I feel like a dwarf / gnome here? Life really hates me.
> 
> 165 cm. Dont know how much that is in inches, but *Im guessing something like 5' 7"*



5'5" really.

X cm / 30.48 => integer is feet
MINUS the integer and multiply with 12 and you get the inches.

((X / 30.48)(save integer) - integer) *12 => Length

But hey, you're not a midget... Length =/= the person... cheer up.. life doesn't hate you. You hate yourself. deep down, that's how it is, and you have to snap out of it (yes I read the thread you made).


----------



## WildWon (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, i thought i'd be "tall," but apparently in geek height, i'm average.

6'3" here.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm either 5'11" or 6', but I can't be arsed to check which.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2010)

I am pretty short for my age, I am only 5/5


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 21, 2010)

5'3 1/2. It's cool, I can wear giant trainers without towering over everyone


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 21, 2010)

somewhere between 5'9-5'11. Probably 5'10 though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know how tall I am. Embarrassing, eh?

I'm kind of short. I'm surprised that some people on GBAtemp don't know how to convert cm to feet. Heck, you can even do it with the Google Search Engine. Type 'Convert 'X' cm to feet'.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Quanno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll join the club with you


----------



## .Chris (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm only 5'4" and I'm 12.

*Posts merged*



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I am pretty short for my age, I am only 5/5


wow. im almost taller than you.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 21, 2010)

has anyone said over 9000 yet?


----------



## asdf (Jan 21, 2010)

Why the Hell are you all so tall?


----------



## .Chris (Jan 21, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> Why the Hell are you all so tall?


who me?


----------



## asdf (Jan 21, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone. I'm 5'2" and mostly everyone here is in the 6' area.

EDIT: I just noticed you are younger than me, but taller than me what the fuck.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 21, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> DaDownloadMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk. i eat A LOT. and NO i am not fat.


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jan 21, 2010)

5' 11"
i think this should have been made a poll


----------



## Talaria (Jan 21, 2010)

around 6' (182.4 cm). It's insane I grew about 20cm in 2 years.


----------



## Sephi (Jan 21, 2010)

about 6'1"


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm like 193cm... Hold on, lemme google american measurements.
EDIT: 6'4"


----------



## grimtooth (Jan 21, 2010)

6'4"


----------



## Elritha (Jan 21, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame the stupid length conversion software in my phone. That's the figure it gave me. On further inspection I am indeed wrong.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 21, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> DaDownloadMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Age doesn't really mean much.

I once saw a 9 years old boy who was taller then me.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 21, 2010)

Fuck


----------



## xalphax (Jan 21, 2010)

169cm


----------



## freestyle_monsta (Jan 22, 2010)

6'6 im a basketball plyr


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 22, 2010)

158-159 cm..

meh


----------



## Sstew (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks to CF (Cystic Fibrosis - Google it) I'm almost 18 and I'm about 5'2


----------



## casidepro (Jan 22, 2010)

im about 176 cm which is 5.9 foot


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 22, 2010)

5.7" - so the perfect height really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Though I am scared that I may have shrunk an inch, is that possible at the age of 22/23?


----------



## OmerMe (Jan 22, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> 177 cm, no idea what this mean in inch.


This.
Edit:
5'9.6"


----------



## asdf (Jan 22, 2010)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Thanks to CF (Cystic Fibrosis - Google it) I'm almost 18 and I'm about 5'2


Ouch, I had a cousin who had it too. He died last year, though.


----------



## Law (Jan 22, 2010)

About 5'4" - 5'5". Doing a pretty drastic lifestyle change though so hopefully I'll gain at least 3 more inches before I hit 20.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 22, 2010)

6'3, 15, sports next year when I get an elective free for PE(last year of spanish!!!)


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Judging by the replies...Average height appears to be around 6 or 6"1... Not bad temper. Should I add a poll?


----------



## Mei-o (Feb 4, 2010)

5'6" DAMMIT I'M SHORT.


----------



## Banger (Feb 4, 2010)

5'11" Yea I am short


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 4, 2010)

sdfsdfsdf


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 4, 2010)

i have a friend named devin hart he 6'8 and im envy of him im about 5'10-6'


----------



## granville (Feb 4, 2010)

6'4". I think my mother's side is tall, German ancestry. I'd play basketball, but can't aim worth a shit and i don't ever have the opportunity to do sports. Constantly working at the PC...


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 4, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> i have a friend named devin hart he 6'8 and im envy of him im about 5'10-6'


but he has gaintism or whatever it called wish i had tht


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm exactly 6' yeh, pretty average, some people are really small, my friends gf is 4'10'' and she's 17 lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 4, 2010)

6'2"


----------



## MAD_BOY (Feb 4, 2010)

6'7"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably better to be naturally tall rather than being so as a result of gigantism, as it can come with other health problems too.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 4, 2010)

5 11" and my GF is 4 9" xD. But she's fucking sexy, so I don't mind.





			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Protokun is right also. Look at Aundrey The Giant(Wrestling). This dude was humongous but he had other health problems which made him continue to grow.


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 4, 2010)

Darkshadow96 said:
			
		

> 5 11" and my GF is 4 9" xD. But she's fucking sexy, so I don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO??????????????? i have no clue who Aundrey guy is of course i dont watch wrestling


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 4, 2010)

Pretty short.

I am 5'5.  And I am 14 years old.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 5, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Pretty short.
> 
> I am 5'5.  And I am 14 years old.



you are still very young! you will still grow


----------



## Speed Freak (Feb 5, 2010)

1,80 m (metric units ftw!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Guess it's 5'10...


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 5, 2010)

6'1


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am around 5'2''


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey who's taking my Rofl Channels?


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am 5.5 feet and 1 inch.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 5, 2010)

Better update myself - I'm now 6"1 and a proud 1/2 !!!


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm 5 foot something. I never remember to measure.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 6, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arwen20 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm 5' 2". Even as a girl I guess this is short. Oh well, at least I'm tall enough to ride any rollercoaster.


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 7, 2010)

5'7" last time I checked, but I could be around 5'8" by now...I haven't measured myself since 2007. I'm a girl btw so I guess that's pretty tall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone here smack door frames with their heads too?


----------



## nasune (Feb 7, 2010)

Well officially I am 1.65 meters ('bout 5'5" or so I've read) but realistically I am somewhere around 1.60 meters (5'3")
But my grandmother's far shorter, she's 1.37 meters or 4'6". She's close to being a midget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 7, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Does anyone here smack door frames with their heads too?



Nah, but I do constantly run into doors (sometimes for fun) and walls...and of course sprain my ankles 4 times a year.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 7, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 times? A year? I probably sprained my ankle last.....maybe two years ago.

Why the heck do you run into doors?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 7, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> Well officially I am 1.65 meters ('bout 5'5" or so I've read) but realistically I am somewhere around 1.60 meters (5'3")
> *But my grandmother's far shorter, she's 1.37 meters or 4'6". She's close to being a midget
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, wtf :?
So small, my grandmother is around 1.56 meters, so not that bad.


----------



## piratesmack (Feb 7, 2010)

Tall enough.

About 6 ft


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 7, 2010)

6'1, My brothers are really tall though. 2 of them are 6'6 the other one is 6'4


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

6'1" when I'm wearing sneakers, and only 6' when I'm just in my bare feet.


----------



## Shinryuji (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm 6'/6'1" But I'm dwarfed by my three brothers. 6'8", 6'6" and 6'4" ._. 
Going by the pattern, I may end up being 6'2"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 7, 2010)

5'10", not very tall at all, but I'm the tallest one in my class! (Well, tbh, it only consists of 3 people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

